# Link to Recipe-Cheddar jack Bear Bacon Soup



## shooterrick (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess this is were this should be so I am leaving a link for anyone interested in the recipe.  Enjoy!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...01&postcount=1

Thanks for all the nice comments.  
Rick


----------

